# The BAR CD



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

So I am making a CD with songs you might hear in a bar. 
Any suggetstions ? 

I mean a bar down the street from your house kind of place and what type of music is on. 

I have so far
Oasis - Don't look back in anger
Letters to Cleo - Here and Now 
Tom Petty - Runnin Down a dream 
Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days 

So basically looking for Drinking songs / Background music. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Bro,

You are a great guy, but if I was in a bar and heard those songs I would probably either leave or eat glass.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

LOL 
Thats why I said I need help ! 
HA HA 
Thats great. 
I would either leave or eat glass ha ha


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I love this bar-------Toby Kieth

And its basterd red headed knock off :
I love NASCAR..............Cletus T Judd.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

"Friends in Low Places" - Garth Brooks

Anything by Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

GMACK24";p="57160 said:


> So I am making a CD with songs you might hear in a bar.
> Any suggetstions ?
> 
> I mean a bar down the street from your house kind of place and what type of music is on.
> ...


I think it would depend on what kinda bar it was. A sports bar and a country bar, a strip club, and a bar for H-MOs, will all play different music.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Godsmack - Doin the best I ever did
Black Crowes - Hard to handle
Motley Crue - Same Ol Situation
Counting Crows - Mr. Jones
Michael Jackson - P.Y.T.
AC/DC - Shook me all night long
Tobey Keith - How do you like me now
Fuel -Shimmer
Black Crowes - She talks to angels 
Eagles - Take it easy
GNR - Sweet Child of Mine
White snake - Here I go again
Sublime - Santeria
Nitorious BIG - Big poppa

USMCMP5811...we gotta go into the music for bars business..lol.. Great list! :lol:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well if it were a stripclub here are my favorite songs to see the youngladies twirling on the pole to.

Lollipop porn bitch - Crazy Town
Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson
Goodies - Ciara Feat. Petey Pablo
Toxic - Crazy Town
Fiesta - R. "I Wanna Piss On You" Kelly
Revolving Door - Crazy Town
Lapdance - N.E.R.D.

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith " It takes a little bit for the song to start but it builds the excitement of wondering how hot the girl is that's gonna be coming out."

Bawitdaba - Kid Rock
B.O.B.(Bombs over Baghdad) - Outkast
HO - Ludacris

I got more but I figured this was enough :-D

Scott :rock:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="57271 said:


> Well if it were a stripclub here are my favorite songs to see the youngladies twirling on the pole to.


I'm scared that you have a list. :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

frank";p="57283 said:


> Foxracingmtnridr";p="57271 said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it were a strip club here are my favorite songs to see the young ladies twirling on the pole to.
> ...


Trust me I'm a connoisseur!

Scott :rock:


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

The best drinking music is Jimmy Buffett. Any song any album, any time of year.

http://www.radiomargaritaville.com


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Blister in the sun - Violent Femmes
Laid - James
Roses - Outkast
Unsung - Helmet
Umass - The Pixies
Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot
How soon is now - The Smiths
She sell Sanctuary - The Cult
We just disagree - Dave Mason
Allison - Elvis Costello


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="57271 said:


> Fiesta - R. "I Wanna Piss On You" Kelly
> 
> Scott :rock:


LOL


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Def Leopard - Pour Some Sugar On Me


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have this image in my head of "bar songs" you're supposed to hear to while sippin' a beer in a pool hall. I think most of these songs were at one time or another featured in a beer commercial.

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer
Rock And Roll - Led Zeppelin
Sympathy For The Devil - The Rolling Stones
Feel Like Makin' Love - Bad Company
Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf
Midnight Rider - The Allman Brothers
House of the Rising Sun - The Animals
Born to Be Wild - Steppenwolf
Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin
Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band
Hot Blooded - Foreigner 
Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum
Slow Ride - Foghat
Sister Christian - Night Ranger
Radar Love - Golden Earring (I like the White Lion version better)
Peace Frog - The Doors
Walk This Way - Aerosmith
More Than a Feeling - Boston
Break on Through - The Doors
Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Anything by the Highwaymen, includeing the song Highwaymen........by the Highwaymen............Confused yet? :ermm: :-k 

Great but short lived group of Willie Nelson,Waylon Jennings,Kris Kristauferson( I know I hacked his name) and Johnny Cash. :rock: 


And Devil went to Georgia..........Charlie Daniels. :musicboo:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="57408 said:


> copchika911";p="57267 said:
> 
> 
> > Godsmack - Doin the best I ever did
> ...


LOL...with stripper poles!! And a name... to think of a fun name that would attract people... thats always a challenge.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

copchika911";p="57412 said:


> USMCMP5811";p="57408 said:
> 
> 
> > copchika911";p="57267 said:
> ...


I'll be the Cheesy DJ. 

Gentlemen please welcome to the stage Vanessaaaa.(In wicked cheesy stripclub DJ voice)

Scott :rock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I just want you all to know that I am greatly disturbed by all this. :shock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

One song that I think is pretty good but is NEVER played is Blake Sheltons "Ol Red"

Well I caught my wife with another man 
And it cost me ninety nine 
On a prison farm in Georgia 
Close to the Florida line 
Well I'd been here for two long years 
I finally made the warden my friend 
And so he sentenced me to a life of ease 
Taking care of Ol Red 

Now Ol' Red he's the damnedest dog that I've ever seen 
Got a nose that can smell a two day trail 
He's a four legged tracking machine 
You can consider yourself mighty lucky 
To get past the gators and the quicksand beds 
But all these years that I've been here 
Ain't nobody got past Red 

(chorus)
And the warden sang 
Come on somebody 
Why don't you run 
Ol' Red's itchin' to have a little fun 
Get my lantern 
Get my gun 
Red'll have you treed before the mornin' comes 

Well I paid off the guard and I slipped out a letter 
To my cousin up in Tennessee 
Oh and he brought down a blue tick hound 
She was pretty as she could be 
Well they penned her up in the swampland 
'Bout a mile just south of the gate 
And I'd take Ol' Red for his evening run 
I'd just drop him off and wait 

Repeat chorus 

Now Ol' Red got real used to seeing 
His lady every night 
And so I kept him away for three or four days 
And waited till the time got right 
Well I made my run with the evenin' sun 
And I smiled when I heard 'em let Red out 
'Cause I was headed north to Tennessee 
And Ol' Red was headed south 

Repeat chorus 

Now there's red haired blue ticks all in the South 
Love got me in here and love got me out


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

USMCMP5811";p="57423 said:


> Foxracingmtnridr";p="57422 said:
> 
> 
> > copchika911";p="57412 said:
> ...


The only place I've been in RI was the Foxy Lady. I stick more towards Billerica for supporting the single moms. 

Scott :rock:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

What a stand-up guy!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="57450 said:


> I just want you all to know that I am greatly disturbed by all this. :shock:


Come on now... with that new TAT.. you can shake your ass with me on my stage anytime. I'll even let you pick the song we dance to..LOL 8) What do ya say?... Maybe a little Beautiful People by Manson???


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

copchika911";p="57519 said:


> Officer Dunngeon";p="57450 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want you all to know that I am greatly disturbed by all this. :shock:
> ...


How about the Monster Mash? :twisted: 

(Dodges boot being thrown)


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh my :thumbup: .... I just LOVE Bobby "Boris" Pickett... Fabulous suggestion... I can see it now~


**Fox...your intro goes here** 


"I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise 

He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
He did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
He did the mash 
He did the monster mash......." 

:woot:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

copchika911";p="57519 said:


> Maybe a little Beautiful People by Manson???


As long as I get to wear the cool pink uniform from that other video of his! I would totally look hot wearing that.



stm4710";p="57526 said:


> How about the Monster Mash?


 :evil: You know, I will kill you with a spork for saying such things. Watch yourself. :mrgreen:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

What about this.... It doesn't come stock in Pink.. But we could special order it I'm sure.... I'll stick with the blue to keep it diverse.....

We'll be hot..don't you worry 8) 

Do you understand the cooperation I'd get if this was standard issued...LOL


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:shock: arrrrooouuggahhhh!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

HEY NOW!!!


Scott :rock:


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

"Kiss me, I'm Shitfaced" by dropkick murphy's


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Dance Hall - Modest Mouse

Scott :rock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BAR?


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Final Product for the BAR CD Summer 2005
1. Spider webs - Gwen Stefani 
2. Funky Cold Medina - Tone - Loc 
3. Summer time - Will Smith 
4. Regulate - Warren G 
5. Laid - James 
6. I wanna Be sedated - The Ramones 
7. Get Low - Lil John &amp; Eastside Boys
8. Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Swede
9. Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty
10. Tha Shiznit – Snoop Doggy Dogg
11. Two pina colada’s- Garth Brooks 
12. Let's Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett 
13. Save A Horse (Ride A Cowboy) - Big and Rich 
14. Whatever - Godsmack 
15. Hot in Herre - Nelly 
16. tres delinquents - Delinquent Habits
17. Blister in the Sun – The Violent Femmes
18. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood &amp; the Destroyers


Please post your comments / suggestions / improvements 

Greg


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

WIGGA-4-LIFE! :mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to love most of those songs when I was in 8th grade....oh the memories...if only Skee-Lo was on there... :innocent:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice mix GMACK

I just made a hot little CD mix - One I highly think we should add to the Bar Cd collection....
unk:

Love in an elevator - Aerosmith
Shook me all night long - AC/DC
Nothin but a good time - Poison
Old Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seger
Far Behind - Candlebox
Sweet home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Blossom - Candlebox
Talk Dirty to me - Poison
Glycerine - Bush
Hard to handle - Black Crows
Hemmorage - Fuel 
Rock N' Roll All Nite -Kiss


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="67793 said:


> Classic Metal Rock
> Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith
> Youth Gone Wild - Skid Row
> Dr Feel Good - Montley Crue
> ...


Just for having Ratt on any mix...BACK OF THE LINE! :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Uh... I kinda like Ratt...  ...kinda...

I'd put him at the back of the line for Lita Ford and Sammy Hagar. :roll:


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Any Aerosmith song

in a Boston bar 
Bad company - Bad Company
Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond	
No One Like You - Scorpions


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm just really upset there was no Autograph on that list


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

In the likeness of Patrick Swayze:

"Nobody puts Dunny at the back of the line!" :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Is that all I am to you? A filthy maggot?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Ken....

 :FM:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm only giving you the 2d version...my husband gets the real thing whenever he wants....that sounds kinda bad huh?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You know it! He does sorta live with me.


----------

